# Zweihand?



## Jackie Boy (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich spiele fast 10 Tage WoW also relativ neu ich habe mal ne frage welchen Beruf muss ich aus Üben um ein Zweihand Schwert b.z. ein Zweihand Axt zu nehmen? Habe die Berufe Bergbau und Schmied?

Hoffe bin hier im richtigen Bereich bzw. habe nichs vergleichbares im Forum gefunden (gesehen) also bitte wenn 
es das schon gibt bitte höflich drauf hin weisen. THX

Schon mal danke für eure Antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Jackie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich spiele fast 10 Tage WoW also relativ neu ich habe mal ne frage welchen Beruf muss ich aus Üben um ein Zweihand Schwert b.z. ein Zweihand Axt zu nehmen? Habe die Berufe Bergbau und Schmied?
> 
> ...


Die komplette Forum Übersicht hast Du hier ---> buffed.de Community
Da siehste alles auf ein mal.

Und Waffen tragen hat nix mit Berufe zu tun,
es gibt mehr als einen Waffen Meister, es sind in der Regel 3( Orgrimmar ist da eine Ausnahme, da sind es 2 ),
diese findest du in den 3 großen Stätten.

Bei der Horde ist das Unterstadt, Donnerfels und Orgrimmar.

Jeder dieser Waffen Meister bringt Dir andere Waffen Fertigkeiten bei,
was also heißt,
du mußt zu allen gehen, wenn Du jeden für Deine Klasse mögliche Waffenfertigkeit lernen willst.

Frag in den Stätten einfach die Wachen, die zeigen Dir den Weg zu den Waffen Meistern,
auf der Minimap siehste dann eine Markierrung, die Dich da hin bringt.


----------



## Jackie Boy (27. Dezember 2006)

Habe noch eine frage wo finde ich Unterstadt??


thx schon mal


----------



## Bechtl (27. Dezember 2006)

östliche königreiche ganz im norden (tirisfal) da kommste am einfachsten hin wenn du das flugschiff (vor orgrimmar) bnimmst da ist so ein grosser turm

zu den waffen:
welche klasse spielst du?schamane zum beispiel muss 2 hand waffen(ausser stab) erst durch talente erlernen und ein magier zum beispiel kann es nie erlernen


----------



## Jackie Boy (27. Dezember 2006)

danke

und ich ein Krieger


----------



## Bechtl (27. Dezember 2006)

ok dann müsstest du die fertigkeit beim lehrer lernen können viel spass noch beim spielen udn grundsätzlich immer wachen fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

